# schlimii ¨Excelente¨



## eteson (Jul 31, 2016)

Our best schlimii Fma. manzurii so far (Left one) compared with a good one. NS is 5.5cm.


----------



## chris20 (Jul 31, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 31, 2016)

So cute! I want them!!


----------



## John M (Jul 31, 2016)

Super cool!


----------



## tomkalina (Jul 31, 2016)

Wow! Those petals are to die for. (x self) ?


----------



## My Green Pets (Jul 31, 2016)

Globosum!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 31, 2016)

So is the only difference (besides larger segments) in the staminode shield? Are the plants similar/


----------



## NYEric (Jul 31, 2016)

Nice. Thanks for sharing. Is it tetraploid?


----------



## abax (Jul 31, 2016)

I love them both...nice, fat flowers with good color and
shapely.


----------



## adiaphane (Aug 1, 2016)

Lovely.


----------



## Fabrice (Aug 1, 2016)

Very "fat" and round.

I think tetraploid too...


----------



## MaryPientka (Aug 1, 2016)

Lovely


----------



## eteson (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks for yor comments!



tomkalina said:


> Wow! Those petals are to die for. (x self) ?



Sure, I already selfed it.



SlipperFan said:


> So is the only difference (besides larger segments) in the staminode shield? Are the plants similar/



Do you mean between regular schlimii and fma. manzurii? Only the yellowish coloration.

Or betwen both plants? Both plants are the same cross, It is a x sib of wild plants from the same population. Plants are very similar, single growth seedlings, almost identical. 3 more seedlings are in spike. hope to see another fat one!



NYEric said:


> Nice. Thanks for sharing. Is it tetraploid?



It could be it is too fat and too rounded to be a regular 2N. I will test it for tetraploidy, but I did not treated this cross so...


----------



## Hamlet (Aug 1, 2016)

Oh my, the one on the left. Give it to me! Actually, screw that, give me both!


----------



## trdyl (Aug 1, 2016)

That one on the left is fantastic!


----------



## Chicago Chad (Aug 1, 2016)

HOT DAMN!!! :drool:


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 1, 2016)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kawarthapine (Aug 1, 2016)

Eliseo:

Amazing colour and form.

I will reluctantly volunteer to be the first Canadian recipient of such finery.

Kidding aside, that is an amazing flower... I love everything about it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 1, 2016)

eteson said:


> ...
> Do you mean between regular schlimii and fma. manzurii? Only the yellowish coloration.
> 
> Or betwen both plants? Both plants are the same cross, It is a x sib of wild plants from the same population. Plants are very similar, single growth seedlings, almost identical. 3 more seedlings are in spike. hope to see another fat one!
> ...



Thanks, eteson. I didn't realize the are the same cross.


----------



## Spaph (Aug 1, 2016)

Excellent indeed! Wow, very special plant.


----------



## Brabantia (Aug 2, 2016)

Beautiful !

Envoyé de mon Nexus 9 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 2, 2016)

superb.


----------



## eaborne (Aug 3, 2016)

Gorgeous! LOVE them!


----------



## eteson (Aug 29, 2016)

Third flower. This one is more cream colour than yellow and the pouch is a huge sphere. It is just amazing... I wish you could see it in person.


----------



## trdyl (Aug 29, 2016)

So lovely!


----------



## John M (Aug 29, 2016)

OH MY GOD! I LOVE that! Bravo!


----------



## Orchid-fever (Aug 29, 2016)

Takes my breath away!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 29, 2016)

Perfect flower!


----------



## abax (Aug 29, 2016)

Does the "I wish you could see in person" mean we're all
invited to your house to see it? Judging from your thumb,
it must be a fairly large flower and soooo beautiful.


----------



## eteson (Aug 29, 2016)

abax said:


> Does the "I wish you could see in person" mean we're all
> invited to your house to see it? Judging from your thumb,
> it must be a fairly large flower and soooo beautiful.



Of course you are invited! Zeus our cat is asking foor you ☺.
It is not that big as it seems in the picture but yes, it is the biggest one I have seen.


----------



## JAB (Aug 30, 2016)

I love orchids and cats so I am totally down! 
Mui bonita orchid amigo!


----------



## Justin (Aug 30, 2016)

Wow


----------



## Stone (Aug 30, 2016)

These are fantastic!


----------



## Migrant13 (Aug 30, 2016)

Amazing!! That pouch is a moose!


----------



## Guarceñosis (Sep 10, 2016)

Eteson beautiful flower and shape. Phrag Mazurii is already a phrag species registered as it, it is no longer Sclimii. It was discovered in Colombia.

Enviado desde mi SM-P600 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eteson (Sep 10, 2016)

Guarceñosis said:


> Eteson beautiful flower and shape. Phrag Mazurii is already a phrag species registered as it, it is no longer Sclimii. It was discovered in Colombia



Martin, I wish we could find a valid taxonomic character to split it from schlimii. Phrag. manzurii, was described using a yellowish form of the Eastern Cordillera schlimii, a very particular one "the albiflorum clone". After the study of hundreds of plants from the area where it was discovered we decided to put it again as a form of schlimii. The paper, Braem & Tesón was published in Richardiana two or three months ago. I am prepairing another version with some more pictures and distribution of the species and vars to be published in the SCO journal in Spanish.

Please check this: 
http://richardiana.com/telecharger.php?vol=16&art=28
and this:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41506

Eliseo


----------



## JAB (Sep 10, 2016)

Split it. Lump it. I don't really care... that is a gorgeous orchid! 
Please let me know when you have flasks/seedlings available!


----------



## eteson (Sep 12, 2016)

We tested it yesterday for polyploidy and it is 2N!
We will treat the first protocorms to try to get some 4N plants.


----------



## trdyl (Sep 12, 2016)

eteson said:


> We tested it yesterday for polyploidy and it is 2N!



Outstanding!


----------



## Guarceñosis (Sep 12, 2016)

eteson said:


> Martin, I wish we could find a valid taxonomic character to split it from schlimii. Phrag. manzurii, was described using a yellowish form of the Eastern Cordillera schlimii, a very particular one "the albiflorum clone". After the study of hundreds of plants from the area where it was discovered we decided to put it again as a form of schlimii. The paper, Braem & Tesón was published in Richardiana two or three months ago. I am prepairing another version with some more pictures and distribution of the species and vars to be published in the SCO journal in Spanish.
> 
> Please check this:
> http://richardiana.com/telecharger.php?vol=16&art=28
> ...


Hi Eliseo,

Thanks for the info, I wasnt aware of it. I am a phrag fan and lover, but I see you are an expert. I have a modest collection of phrags grown at 2200m near Medellín. I am SCO member. Hope we can meet each other. Btw, where can I get good phrag Schlimii var. Manzuri?

Enviado desde mi SM-P600 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eteson (Sep 12, 2016)

Guarceñosis said:


> Hi Eliseo,
> 
> Thanks for the info, I wasnt aware of it. I am a phrag fan and lover, but I see you are an expert. I have a modest collection of phrags grown at 2200m near Medellín. I am SCO member. Hope we can meet each other. Btw, where can I get good phrag Schlimii var. Manzuri?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-P600 mediante Tapatalk



Hi Guarceñosis, not an expert, only starting to understand this amazing schlimii complex.
Write me to [email protected] we can make a swap.
If you come to the Bogotá show we can met. I was in medellin in the Sco show last month.


----------

